# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Brak prawidłowego postrzegania rzeczywistości, jak we śnie - 4 dni po imprezie

## blue333

Otóż w środę byłam na imprezie, na której musze się przyznać przesadziłam z używkami... w sumie wypiłam jakieś 5 kieliszków wódki + 2 piwa, a do tego wypaliłam jakieś 10 papierosów..poranek był tragiczny, ale tutaj zdawałam sobie sprawę, że musze pocierpieć, jednak dzisiaj mija już 4 dzień od pamiętnej nocy, postanowiłam wybrać się na zakupy, do miasta i chodziłam tak jakbym nadal była pod wpływem, jakbym bardziej znajdowała się we śnie....po tylu dniach nie ma żadnej poprawy... Czuje się jak nie ja, zupełnie inaczej niż zawsze. Nie mam też normalnego czucia, reakcji na dotyk. Jeszcze dodam, że na drugi dzień próbowałam wszystko wypłukać z organizmu - wypiłam jakieś 2 litry czystej wody, jadłam same owoce i nic to nie pomogło..
Co to może być? Czy przez taką ilość alkoholu mogłam trwale uszkodzić mózg czy jakieś nerwy? Czy zrobiło mi się jakieś niedotlenienie na skutek papierosów (na co dzień palę bardzo rzadko, sporadycznie)? W jaki sposób mogę to zlikwidować?
Mam prawie 18 lat.

----------


## kleszczu92

Hej. Mam 22 lata.  Również ostatnio przesadziłem z alkoholem. Wypiłem go naprawdę sporo. Od piątku minęło kilka dni i również mam takie uczucie jakbym był pijany (po dwóch, trzech piwach), chce mi się spać cały dzień. Do tego pobolewają mnie kości albo mięśnie. Uczucie jest strasznie nieprzyjemne. Na początku myślałem, że muszę odespać swoje, ale to nie pomogło.Biorę magnez i jakieś witaminy, ale to nie pomogło. Również prosiłbym o pomoc w tym wątku.

----------

